# Utah Archery Center = GREAT



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

I was a little nervous because of some prior posts but I went into UAC for the first time on Monday to have my bow setup and tuned. Lets just say I left the place feeling like I needed to leave a tip. You would be hard pressed to find a better shop anywhere around, especially up north. It was tuned to the way I shoot and I have never had a bow shoot as good as the one I had UAC work on. I would have no problem referring anyone to go there. Keep in mind I am not middle aged nor did I hear any talk about who shot the biggest deer.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I am glad you were treated well there. Gerald is a great guy to work with.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Bout time the guys down there figured out what customer service is all about..As for up north. I've been treated great by the guys at Wilde Arrow. and most. but not all the people at Salt Lake Archery. I try to go there Monday thru Wensday.. Bill does a great job..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad you got treated great. Maybe that a good thing coming now for that place. I hope so.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I've decided one of the MANY things I like about UAC is it reminds me of an old barber shop. People can go there and discuss hunting, politics, business, etc.. I don't want to just go in, hand my bow over and that's it. I stop in UAC about once a week to pick up more EPEK heads for my website, and I always end up talking with someone there about all kinds of different things. Monday I ended up talking about TimberHawk backpacks, and also a gentleman who produces quality game calls. I learned a few things about both that I wouldn't have w/o having people in there willing to BS and discuss products/issues/events. I applaud UAC for being 'real' and not just being a business. Keep it up! Oh yeah, they do **** fine work on bows and such as well. 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great analogy...You discribed perfectly the reason why I switched from Wilde Arrow (great shop) to the UAC. Gerald runs a good business and I appreciate the laid back atmosphere. In fact I ordered the new Mathews Monster from him on Monday, even though I live in Roy and have to pass several archery shops to get to the UAC.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hennery is a great new employee. He knows his stuff even though he is young. The guy can flat out shoot. O Gearald has always been great.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Great analogy...You discribed perfectly the reason why I switched from Wilde Arrow (great shop) to the UAC. Gerald runs a good business and I appreciate the laid back atmosphere. In fact I ordered the new Mathews Monster from him on Monday, even though I live in Roy and have to pass several archery shops to get to the UAC.


Have you shot the Alpha Max yet???


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I haven't. The reason I was interested in the Monster was the 353 fps. I figured it would shoot like a super speed bow...but, it didn't... :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

just doing my part for the free-market economy...hope you're happy with whatever you end up using!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I haven't. The reason I was interested in the Monster was the 353 fps. I figured it would shoot like a super speed bow...but, it didn't... :mrgreen:


You should shoot my Elite Envy it iob 350 and it does it with a 7 inch brace height not 6 inch. And it draws smooth and does not drop off like a dump truck at the end of the cycle. :shock: Monster is a very good choice of words..... Mathews makes a pretty good bow but they are better at advertising. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Take it easy on Shane, He's going through a little bit of a crisis right now. Things aren't what they used to be anymore. He's getting older and even though he has the hottest wife in 4 states, she practically has to beg for his "attention". His old boat anchor... I mean bow, still shoots fine, but all you young whipper-snappers are coming around with these new hyper-whammy boat anchors... a, I mean speed-bows, and he feels he needs to up grade just to keep up with all you youngsters. Shane's closing the gap on 40 and he just wants to hold on to his foolish youthful side a while longer. If that means wasting a *GRAND* on a new bow that he doesn't need, let him.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> You should shoot my Elite Envy it iob 350 and it does it with a 7 inch brace height not 6 inch. And it draws smooth and does not drop off like a dump truck at the end of the cycle. :shock: Monster is a very good choice of words..... Mathews makes a pretty good bow but they are better at advertising. :roll:


I did shoot your Elite...It was ok. It had a smooth draw, I wasn't impressed with the recoil. Besides, you know it has to be Mathews for me. I love thier equipment, works great, kills efficiently, why fix it if it isn't broke! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Take it easy on Shane, He's going through a little bit of a crisis right now. Things aren't what they used to be anymore. He's getting older and even though he has the hottest wife in 4 states, she practically has to beg for his "attention". His old boat anchor... I mean bow, still shoots fine, but all you young whipper-snappers are coming around with these new hyper-whammy boat anchors... a, I mean speed-bows, and he feels he needs to up grade just to keep up with all you youngsters. Shane's closing the gap on 40 and he just wants to hold on to his foolish youthful side a while longer. If that means wasting a *GRAND* on a new bow that he doesn't need, let him.


Hey, what are you talking about? That smoking hot wife of mine has a hard time keeping up with me! :roll: ya right...and...I am nowhere near 40, what are you trying to do to me?

You are right about the bow, I don't need a new bow, my current one is super fast and a great killer...that being said, I ordered a new one anyways! :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

why does Mathews still have the shortstop up by the cam???


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

UAC is my favorite shop, that is why I volunteered to do a website for Gerald. Gerald is as good as it gets when it comes to setting up your equipment, although you may have to wait for an hour to get your peep tied in while he finishes his conversation at times :wink: Henry and Jason do a great job, overall a really good staff there.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > You should shoot my Elite Envy it iob 350 and it does it with a 7 inch brace height not 6 inch. And it draws smooth and does not drop off like a dump truck at the end of the cycle. :shock: Monster is a very good choice of words..... Mathews makes a pretty good bow but they are better at advertising. :roll:
> ...


You shot my GT500 I don't have that one anymore. I am talking about my Envy. You want to talk about vibration, I had to go to the dentist and get my filings redone after shooting the monster. :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Probably just too much bow for your 4'2" dwarf frame!



Funny thing is, I was thinking the same thing after you had me shoot your bow...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Funny thing is Shane, you're probably right.

Two years ago he fouled 4 shots at deer in SD under 40 yards all the while trying to shoot 74 pounds from his Mathews bow. When he got home and turned the poundage down to a more manageable weight for his size, 60#, he started hitting things. Now he has a new super-whammy hyper-magnum, ultra-bitchen, something-or-other bow, and he *thinks* it's the "bow" that is making him a good shot when actually it's the fact that he's still shooting his bow at "dwarf" weight that's making him efficient. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

There is alot of truth to that Tex. I prefer my bow at the max 73 lbs...that isn't for everybody. The great thing about these superwhammy speed bows, you don't have to max them out. 

I just don't get much into "chasing brands" when it comes to bows. I know what works, customer service is a big deal, now just pull the string back and kill something! It really is that simple.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Funny thing is Shane, you're probably right.
> 
> Two years ago he fouled 4 shots at deer in SD under 40 yards all the while trying to shoot 74 pounds from his Mathews bow. When he got home and turned the poundage down to a more manageable weight for his size, 60#, he started hitting things. Now he has a new super-whammy hyper-magnum, ultra-bitchen, something-or-other bow, and he *thinks* it's the "bow" that is making him a good shot when actually it's the fact that he's still shooting his bow at "dwarf" weight that's making him efficient. :mrgreen:


Wrong, it was the Mathews that sucked. I am shooting 71 pounds with my Elites and shooting the lights out. Shooting a Mathews was the worst two years of my life! I am still recovering from the headaches that Mathews put me through. :evil: It got so bad I almost started shooting a recurve.....scary!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

If you can't shoot a Mathews (which practically shoot by themself) then there is no way on earth you can manage a recurve!!! -_O- Idiot!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> If you can't shoot a Mathews (which practically shoot by themself) then there is no way on earth you can manage a recurve!!! -_O- Idiot!


A Q2 was a proven Mathews bow, a good bow, switchback great bow. The Drenlin that I had, had problems it would not tune to save its life. The Monster..... time will tell. But a guy that jumps from a 7 inch brace height bow and goes to a 6 inch brace is not really what I would call smart. You don't need to compromise accuracy for speed, you have enough speed with your draw length. Why don't you get some Viagra and pull yourself through this mid-life crisis. The monster is not the answer to your problems.  -IDIOT-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Now, now, even though it is deserved and appropriate, there will be no name calling.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well said Tree, Idiot!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Lots of hostility.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't shoot a Mathews (which practically shoot by themself) then there is no way on earth you can manage a recurve!!! -_O- Idiot!
> ...


Sure my Q2 gets it done...so what. On to bigger better bows. If for some strange reason the Monster doesn't work out then off to the next great bow. Not really a life changing decision here, just buying a new bow.

BTW, no midlife crisis, no need for the V (in fact I would bet my downstairs works a little too good!). Just a new toy for the collection. Thanks for you concern.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

your mom's downstairs works a little too good!

ha...sorry...that was completely immature and uncalled for... 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> your mom's downstairs works a little too good!
> 
> ha...sorry...that was completely immature and uncalled for... 8)


But funny and appropriate for the direction this thread was going. We just had a guy call that wanted to know if he could shoot a 500 spine arrow out of his 75 lb draw Monster.... :shock: Idiot.... or not, it just seemed to fit. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> your mom's downstairs works a little too good!
> 
> ha...sorry...that was completely immature and uncalled for... 8)


 :lol: I for one love a good "Yo mama" joke, IMO they never get old. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > your mom's downstairs works a little too good!
> ...


??? Are you saying a 500 spine arrow is too stiff? I am sure you don't just consider the draw weight when considering spine...

Length of arrow, weight of broadhead, poundage of bow including let off are all important factors.

I am considering shooting 100 gr broadheads and am pretty sure 400 spine should be adequete.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


No... not too stiff. Too weak. 8) Yeah, I realize it depends on lots more than the draw weight. We get a lot of those types of questions from folks so the "idiot" was just to fit into the name calling going on... I'm sure the guys question was honest enough and he's probably not really an idiot either... in fact, he probably thought the 500 was something to do with grains per inch. We get a lot of that as well.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

All that being said...I am still an Idiot! I just wanted to make that clear. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> All that being said...I am still an Idiot! I just wanted to make that clear. :mrgreen:


Right there with you.... Until I started working here and asking questions, I wouldn't have thought anything was odd about the guys request... and probably wouldn't have really known what the hell he was talking about either.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > All that being said...I am still an Idiot! I just wanted to make that clear. :mrgreen:
> ...


Riverrat, which shop do you work at?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Riverrat, which shop do you work at?


I don't work at a shop actually. I work out at Easton. Honestly I don't think I know enough to be behind the counter at a shop working constantly... I'm glad I work with the folks I do though because they're good about answering questions (and I still have a lot of them) about things I don't know or understand.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

on Harold Gatty???


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey! I'm the idiot!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Hey! I'm the idiot!


+1 1/8


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> on Harold Gatty???


Yeah, thats the one. You out by here or something? Over at Hoyt maybe?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

naw I'm just a few buildings down from you at Regis...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool... you ever want to shoot, give me a shout and we can hook up on lunch or something.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Jahan. Your mom went to college.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Cool... you ever want to shoot, give me a shout and we can hook up on lunch or something.


AWESOME POSSUM! Will do!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hey Jahan. Your mom went to college.


What chu say about my mama? I will kill you! :shock: :wink: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------

